# Butt Sniffing Parade



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Yesterday Lily and I attended our 2nd chi meetup at the New Hampshire SPCA. I don't think Lily enjoyed it as much as the 1st one, for some reason (or maybe I'm just projecting my own feelings since I didn't enjoy it as much :lol: ).

Anyway, here are a few pics. They're not very good (can ya tell my heart just wasn't in it?) and I selected only the butt sniffing pics to show you. 

I'm hoping Lily and I will both be in a better frame of mind for next month's meetup. It really is fun to see so many chi's in one place.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Just one more. Check out how long Lily's toes are, if you can see them. They almost look webbed in this pic. :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

They are very cute pictures even if you and Lily weren't in the right frame of mind to attend this month. I missed a Chi meetup in Ok a couple of weeks ago cause my kids decided to bar-b-que for my birthday. That was sweet of them but I really wanted to attend the meetup. Marcus has only met one other chi.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:lol: Those pictures "cracked" me up!!....no pun intended :wink: Maybe next month it will be better for you both? My first meetup was two weeks ago. It was at the Park and it was 98degrees in the shade :shock: It was pretty miserable. We are supposed to meet next month inside....

sandra


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just happen to love long Chi toes  Lilly is quite photogenic.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

great pic's..made me laugh out loud ! In the last pic , Lily looks like she is smiling...maybe you had just whispered " were going home now "


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

sjc said:


> :lol: Those pictures "cracked" me up!!....no pun intended :wink: Maybe next month it will be better for you both? My first meetup was two weeks ago. It was at the Park and it was 98degrees in the shade :shock: It was pretty miserable. We are supposed to meet next month inside....
> 
> sandra


I sorta wish we had a good (fenced) outdoor space in which to meet. There's a Boston group that meets on Boston Common but you have to keep your dog leashed. For me, that takes all the fun out of it if I have to be so careful not to get tangled. So I opt for the NH group that meets indoors. At least it's air conditioned in the summer and heated in the winter and that's a big plus.

Lily never used to sniff butts. It's a habit she picked up at daycare. Kids... what can ya do? :dontknow:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

nabi said:


> great pic's..made me laugh out loud ! In the last pic , Lily looks like she is smiling...maybe you had just whispered " were going home now "


I kept moving to different parts of the room trying to get good pics and she'd lose track of me. She'd stand there and look up at each person's face until she spotted me. A bloodhound, she is not. :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Now that you mentioned it, the only "Butt Sniffer" in our Chi family is Chloe??? What is up with these girls??? :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lilly looks such a character... so amazed with other bottoms... is she a J.LOW fan? lol
the last picture looks soo soo cute..."hi mum.. why dont you do some butt sniffing?"
xxxxx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are hilarious pics. It looks like a butt sniffing congo line. I love Lily's toes


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha. She rocks. Gotta love those fluffeh tails.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey hey hey ..she sure is a butt sniffer  love the last picture,she has cute features  :wave:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Lily's adorable! Molly loves to sniff butts too! She'll chase Casper around in circles!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHH the last pic looks like she is smiling cause she is so happy!!! :lol:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Whoa Lily, you sure were a busy girl - did your nose get tired after sniffing all those butts?

What a sweet lil pup you are, hope your next meetup is a little more fun!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lily is adorable as always I love the lasty pic - how come you didnt enjoy it as much ? I hope you enjoy it better next time :wave:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Very cute shots !! :lol: We don't have a MeetUp near to us but sometimes we visit the lady we got Sophie from (Chihuahua Rescue) and she usually has a houseful of chis. We just love it but Sophie just can't wait to leave !
Loved the last pic...such a cute little smile :love4:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lily is still the cutest little girl even when she's butt sniffing. She is so precious in that last pic. I'd like to just reach down and pick her up and cuddle her to bits. Brooke likes to sniff the butt of two of our cats. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

lily you fetisjist :shock: hehe naughty girl !!! love the last pic of her ...she's so cute !!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love lily! I hope she had fun sniffing some butts! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Lilly the butt-sniffer is too cute! Looks like she had a ball! :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL that is too funny Rachael, I guess she has the best back seat in town LOL :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What cute pics. Sorry you didn't enjoy it as much this time. 

Jasmine is a butt sniffer too - lol - every time I take her over to my daughter's house, they all spend the first few minutes sniffing each other's butts. When they all have their fill of sniffing butt, then they start playing. :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Lily looks just so pretty, even while sniffing butts! :lol: 

Buster is the butt sniffer in my family! :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi is apalled!!! she doesn't understand all this butt sniffing! lol great pics! hope you have a better time next time. my meetup group isn't turning out as great as i thought it would *sigh*


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Look at Lily! She's a wild girl! :lol: 

Very cute pics. It's nice that she's coming out of her shell.


----------

